# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: ساخت آر اس اس

## ahmad_shahvand

دوستان سلام
من برنامه نویسی با زبان asp 3 را نه بصورت کلاسیک بلکه به شکل کاملا تجربی و نه کامل یاد گرفتم.

سوالی داشتم.
برای ساخت آر اس اس - مثلا برای نمایش بیست خبر آخر - چه کار باید کرد؟ به هیچ وجه با آر اس اس آشنایی ندارم.

لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز پیشنهاد می کنم ابتدا ازطریق سایت *w3Schools* مطالب پایه ای در مورد ساختار RSS و XML پیدا کنید و سپس مرحله به مرحله به پیش روید... موفق باشی

----------

